# Hmmm..Should I keep it?



## Vel (Apr 28, 2011)

I was minding my own business when my spouse gets home from work, gets out of the car and sets this...







on the ground. My very old dog is within weeks of no longer being with me and I had already told my family NOT to show up with a new dog so what does he do?


----------



## Sherry (Apr 28, 2011)

Awwwww.....what a cutie.


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 28, 2011)

It would be very, very, very tough to send that little fluffball back from whence he/she came.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 28, 2011)

Kiss and love him. Cuddle and play with him. And see how you feel. I think your spouse know you better then you think.


----------



## Vel (Apr 28, 2011)

Well if I keep her, she's going to need a name. Any ideas?


----------



## boedicca (Apr 28, 2011)

She's adorable - and a gift.

I would keep her if I were you.


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 28, 2011)

So this is a replacement for the spouse?


----------



## Sherry (Apr 28, 2011)

Vel6377 said:


> Well if I keep her, she's going to need a name. Any ideas?



I think she looks like a Molly.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 28, 2011)

Caddy, for Cadeau.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 28, 2011)

Vel6377 said:


> Well if I keep her, she's going to need a name. Any ideas?





Cookie.


----------



## catbaloo (Apr 28, 2011)

Take it from me, the pet food giver to three cats and a dog:  If you're thinking about names for this dog, you're keeping her.  

I love those stumpy little legs.  How cute is this dog???


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 28, 2011)

_'You're not supposed to name it! Once you name it, you start getting attached to it!'_​


----------



## Grace (Apr 29, 2011)

Take your time in naming her. Get to know her personality. She is adorable and your husband knows your heart. What a guy.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 29, 2011)

name her 'love' that is what your man showed you.....he knows your in for a hard time when your older dog passes plus it such a compliment to your older dog.....that your family knows the void that will be in your heart....and brought this fur ball....so when you are mourning....she will nudge you with her nose.....you will suddenly find yourself pushing her off and then slowly petting her....then she will be comforting her mistress....


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 29, 2011)

keep in mind this will be hard on the older dog...make sure the pup isnt bothering it with all the energy it has ...


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 29, 2011)

plus he will just tell you what i tell my man when he is bitching about the lastest kitten/puppy i have found/gotten/rescued/somehow come by....

i tell him....if you dont want it....wont let me have it...take it to the humane ...go on....drive it on over there....

works everytime.


----------



## Grace (Apr 29, 2011)

Lovey.


----------



## Grace (Apr 29, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> plus he will just tell you what i tell my man when he is bitching about the lastest kitten/puppy i have found/gotten/rescued/somehow come by....
> 
> i tell him....if you dont want it....wont let me have it...take it to the humane ...go on....drive it on over there....
> 
> works everytime.



The ex wouldn't DARE tell me no. He knows better.
When we were packless, I hated coming home from work. All three were gone. Empty house. Empty heart. Cold. Dead place. Hated it.
So I marched my ass to the pound and got a puppy. Walked in, handed him the dog and said "this one is yours. I will not live without a pack". He took it and that was that.
Then he went to the swap meet to look for antiques and brought me mine. Then we both went out and got the last one. We already had the cat, who was in mourning due to the other 3 passing within 6 months of each other. No more dead house. No more cold. No more dread. I have my pack now. I will always have a pack.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 29, 2011)

vel, I think you're keeping her. From the photo she looks like a Sheltie, am I right? If so, you're in for some of the best cuddling and loving you've ever had from a dog. I had one growing up, and no dog I've ever had since has been able to replace Lad in my heart.

I had to give up my horse a couple months ago, and that nearly killed me, emotionally. When I move I'm going to have to leave my cat behind (with my roommates), and that's going to rip me apart inside again. So I understand the hole that these animals can leave in our hearts and our souls. Love that little fluffball with all your heart and it'll help ease the loss of your older friend when it comes.


----------



## editec (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry to read that your old dog is fading, Vel.

What do to about that puppy?

Flip a coin.  Call heads for keeping it

While the coin is in the air, then you'll KNOW what you hope the outcome of the toss it.

Ignore the outcome and do THAT.


----------



## Vel (Apr 29, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> So this is a replacement for the spouse?



No.. I'll have to keep him. I've had him way too long to train another.


----------



## Vel (Apr 29, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> vel, I think you're keeping her. From the photo she looks like a Sheltie, am I right? If so, you're in for some of the best cuddling and loving you've ever had from a dog. I had one growing up, and no dog I've ever had since has been able to replace Lad in my heart.
> 
> I had to give up my horse a couple months ago, and that nearly killed me, emotionally. When I move I'm going to have to leave my cat behind (with my roommates), and that's going to rip me apart inside again. So I understand the hole that these animals can leave in our hearts and our souls. Love that little fluffball with all your heart and it'll help ease the loss of your older friend when it comes.



Thanks. You're close. She's a tri-color collie. And please accept my sympathy for the loss of your horse. I know how difficult it is.


----------



## Vel (Apr 29, 2011)

editec said:


> Sorry to read that your old dog is fading, Vel.
> 
> What do to about that puppy?
> 
> ...



Thanks. My old girl has had a good life. She's a Great Pyrenees and is already older than I ever expected that she'd be. But who knows, I got the Pyr when my last Collie turned ten thinking that she wouldn't be with me much longer and then she lived another 5 years.


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 29, 2011)

Vel6377 said:


> Well if I keep her, she's going to need a name. Any ideas?




Mucopolysaccharide.

Call her Polly.


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 29, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> vel, I think you're keeping her. From the photo she looks like a Sheltie, am I right? If so, you're in for some of the best cuddling and loving you've ever had from a dog. I had one growing up, and no dog I've ever had since has been able to replace Lad in my heart.
> 
> I had to give up my horse a couple months ago, and that nearly killed me, emotionally. When I move I'm going to have to leave my cat behind (with my roommates), and that's going to rip me apart inside again. So I understand the hole that these animals can leave in our hearts and our souls. Love that little fluffball with all your heart and it'll help ease the loss of your older friend when it comes.



Anachronism's suggestion as to what to do with the puppy:  keep her, but then ignore her.


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 29, 2011)

xotoxi said:


> Anachronism's suggestion as to what to do with the puppy:  keep her, but then ignore her.


you seem to be confusing 'puppy' with 'woman'


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 29, 2011)

Vel6377 said:


> Thanks. You're close. She's a tri-color collie. And please accept my sympathy for the loss of your horse. I know how difficult it is.



You're welcome. I wasn't sure how old she was. She's really a cutie. Lots of love and affection in those eyes, and I love the ears.

Thanks for the kind words. With certain things going on in life I just had to let Dyre go. He's at a great place up in Maine now with new people who love him to death and who he really likes. That made it a little easier to let him go, but it still tore me up inside. Just gotta remember the good times.


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 29, 2011)

Vel6377 said:


> Thanks. You're close. She's a tri-color collie. And please accept my sympathy for the loss of your horse. I know how difficult it is.



Seeing that the dog is a collie, you should make Echo happy and name her "Austin"


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 29, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> So this is a replacement for the spouse?



I'd rather have a puppy than a spouse ...


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 29, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I'd rather have a puppy than a spouse ...



Puppy, kitten, etc.... over a spouse any day of the week. On that we are in total agreement, Phoenix.


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 29, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > So this is a replacement for the spouse?
> ...


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 29, 2011)

Sherry said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> > Well if I keep her, she's going to need a name. Any ideas?
> ...



I had a Sheltie named Molly.  Really smart dog.


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 29, 2011)

JBeukema said:


>



The puppy would have to move Marvin's fat butt out of the way first.


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 29, 2011)

Marvin will have to start earning his keep

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_uuN5kuq74]YouTube - Cat Massage[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm known for not being a big fan of dogs.  They smell and leave huge landmines everywhere.

But, if you promise not to tell my wife I said this, I think that one is a keeper.  Actually quite cute.

Now remember you promised not to tell my wife I said that.

Immie


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 29, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Marvin will have to start earning his keep
> 
> YouTube - Cat Massage



Ooooooooh!  I could use that right about now ...


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 29, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Marvin will have to start earning his keep
> ...


Pu-a kitty?


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 29, 2011)

I make it a habit to bring in a new puppy or kitty when one of mine is aging fast. It brings added joy to the old loved one, usually, and helps me bridge the gap of losing without another to love. There will still be time to grieve your friend of many years..it just won't hurt as much and another needs your guidance and warmth and you might find that you need theirs.


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 29, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Pu-a kitty?



I already have one of those.  


The massage is what would be nice right now.


----------



## Vel (May 1, 2011)

Vel6377 said:


> I was minding my own business when my spouse gets home from work, gets out of the car and sets this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And yes..she stays..

Meet Aubree..Bree for short..  The cat is NOT happy about this.


----------



## Vel (May 16, 2011)

Puppy update.. She's growing by leaps and bounds. Doing well with housebreaking and has a dominant streak about a mile wide.  Not aggression, just really wants to run the "pack".


----------



## Mr. H. (May 16, 2011)

"Just try to take this away from me. I dare ya".


----------



## Grace (May 16, 2011)

She is precious!


----------



## Againsheila (May 16, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Kiss and love him. Cuddle and play with him. And see how you feel. I think your spouse know you better then you think.



Cafe Au Lait???


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 16, 2011)

You could name her Lassie.  I know, kind of obvious.

The best name you could give her?  MINE!  I want her!  lol  Everyone should have a dog . . . or two or three.

Vel, so sorry for your older dog but hoping this cutie brings your Great Pyrenees and your family friendship and comfort.


----------



## syrenn (May 16, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## Vel (May 16, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> You could name her Lassie.  I know, kind of obvious.
> 
> The best name you could give her?  MINE!  I want her!  lol  Everyone should have a dog . . . or two or three.
> 
> Vel, so sorry for your older dog but hoping this cutie brings your Great Pyrenees and your family friendship and comfort.



 Thanks. We finally settled on Aubree. Now we just have to agree on the spelling. I like ee and he likes ey. And yes, we're having alot of fun with her. She and the Pyr are very different. The pyr was always placid and eager to please even as a puppy. This little girl has two speeds...wide open or comatose.


----------



## Claudette (May 17, 2011)

Vel6377 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > You could name her Lassie.  I know, kind of obvious.
> ...




Your pup is a cutie. Glad you decided to keep her. 

When I got my latest pup I named her Abbey. Had to decide on ie or ey. Went for the ey. 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Vel (Sep 17, 2011)

Puppy update. She is 6 months old today 






[/IMG]


----------



## yidnar (Sep 17, 2011)

Vel6377 said:


> I was minding my own business when my spouse gets home from work, gets out of the car and sets this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mans best friend


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 18, 2011)

o my what a beautiful dog........she is lovely...arent you glad you kept her?


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 18, 2011)

Vel6377 said:


> Puppy update. She is 6 months old today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## editec (Sep 18, 2011)

What do you expect any of us to say? _" PUT THE PUPPY DOWN?!"_


_Of course_ you keep it.


----------



## Vel (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks. I think she's beautiful too. She's a good girl but still as headstrong as they come. I'm glad she's finally old enough for a formal obedience class.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Sep 19, 2011)

Vel6377 said:


> Thanks. I think she's beautiful too. She's a good girl but still as headstrong as they come. I'm glad she's finally old enough for a formal obedience class.



I have a very headstrong dog, and I think it's because she is so intelligent. : )  I took her to almost a year of classes when I got her...Puppy Class, Advanced Puppy, Puppy Agility, Begininning Obedience, Advanced Obedience, Beginning Agility...

She was a challenge.  In Puppy Class, all the other puppies ran through the agility tunnel, but not my girl.  She wouldn't do it, prompting me to order online and spend a bunch of money getting practice agility equipment, including a tunnel.  You know, so I could give her the "extra effort" she "apparently" required?  Well, before the practice tunnel ever arrived the instructor had some baked chicken one day...Greta really liked it.  So to get the chicken she started blazing through the agility tunnel like a freaking bullet.  LOL  She was capable all along.  She just needed the right motivation.  

And that's how she was throughout her training.  You'd think she wasn't getting it.  For example, she wouldn't sit stay, she'd start breaking when they'd do stuff to distract the dogs.  But one day there was a contest...who would remain in a sit stay the longest.  Much to my astonishment, we won.  I think she sensed that I really, really wanted her to stay.  And she did!!!

When she got a little older, by about two years old, she was very obedient and responsive to commands.  She just had to grow up a bit.

Anyway, the point of my long-winded comment, is never underestimate a headstrong dog.  They may be some of the smartest ones in the end. : )

P.S.  Your dog is very beautiful!


----------



## Dabs (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah puppies are cute and all.....but you know what comes with puppies....PUPPY POOP!
And I'm not the type of person who enjoys cleaning it up....so I go without a puppy, and I do just fine


----------



## Vel (Sep 19, 2011)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I think she's beautiful too. She's a good girl but still as headstrong as they come. I'm glad she's finally old enough for a formal obedience class.
> ...



 It sounds as if you and your dog have a great relationship. I really enjoy training and hope that my puppy will enjoy it too. She's already very good with basic commands, but we haven't spent much time on a leash yet. And so far, this puppy seems to be super smart. She's just very high spirited and truthfully, I wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## Vel (Sep 19, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Yeah puppies are cute and all.....but you know what comes with puppies....PUPPY POOP!
> And I'm not the type of person who enjoys cleaning it up....so I go without a puppy, and I do just fine



Puppies DO bring puppy poop, but they also bring laughter, loyalty and love. Shit washes off, but laughter, loyalty and love stay forever.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 19, 2011)

vel6377 said:


> i was minding my own business when my spouse gets home from work, gets out of the car and sets this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give the dog a try, at least a week maybe more.  Just don't expect the new dog to replace the old dog.  If the dog is a stray, keep in doors as much as you can until he bonds.


----------



## Vel (Sep 19, 2011)

Flopper said:


> vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> > i was minding my own business when my spouse gets home from work, gets out of the car and sets this...
> ...



Of course I kept her. I just updated this thread with a recent picture. She's been with me since April.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 20, 2011)

Vel6377 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > vel6377 said:
> ...


Glad hear it.  You have a fine looking dog.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Sep 20, 2011)

Vel6377 said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Vel6377 said:
> ...



I agree...I love high-spirited dogs.  I love it when they get big doggy grins on their faces and wag their tails so hard their whole body is involved in it.  And play bow at me and charge me only to veer away at the last moment, grinning all the while.  

Many a day I have started in a mediocre mood only to have my dogs get me laughing before I even hit the shower.  Of course, sometimes they have me pulling out my hair, but the good times far outweigh the bad! : )


----------



## Jackson (Oct 8, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> name her 'love' that is what your man showed you.....he knows your in for a hard time when your older dog passes plus it such a compliment to your older dog.....that your family knows the void that will be in your heart....and brought this fur ball....so when you are mourning....she will nudge you with her nose.....you will suddenly find yourself pushing her off and then slowly petting her....then she will be comforting her mistress....



You have a good heart, strollingbones.


----------

